# can i install windows over mac os x



## kenway (Jun 17, 2007)

i have just obtained a mac powerbook g3 with mac os x vers. 10.2.8... it has 256mb memory with a 333 MHz powerpc g3 processor... is it possible to install windows xp on this notebook


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Windows XP would be a stretch with that processor. Because your notebook uses the PowerPC processor architecture, you won't be able to use it with Boot Camp- you'll have to turn to software like Virtual PC.

You can find the guide for this here.

Edit: looks like your machine doesn't quite fit the bill for the linked program, but I think I've seen a different program to do this, back when I went to a school that used all apple hardware. I'll see if I can scare up the name, but I don't think it's free.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

in a nut shell, no. windows will only run native- thus being able to overwrite the hardrive- on x86 cpus, and the g3 is a powerpc cpu. and even with virtual pc, you still couldn't run windows xp, as its too slow. the cpu that a 333mhz g3 would be able to emulate would be close to a pentuim 1 at 166mhz, if you're lucky. more likely to be like a 486dx at 66 mhz. if there is in fact a reason you don't want to run os x on that, then you can get ppclinux and run that instead, but that would be silly as all the apps that you'd have to compile to run are already binaries for os x. and then there is all the software that you can buy for the mac too.


----------

